
Reid Hoffman Blitzscaling – Class 1 Notes Essay - ggonweb
https://medium.com/@mccannatron/reid-hoffman-john-lilly-and-allen-blue-s-cs183c-technology-enabled-blitzscaling-class-1-notes-a93b119a51b9
======
Cmccann7
Thanks for posting my notes! Happy to answer any questions if anyone has any.

Also the recorded video of the class will be posted soon. Will share link once
I get it.

~~~
jonesdc
Thank you so much for sharing this. I was avoiding some work for the past week
but that video really turned around my perspective and perhaps my future now.

Cheers

------
Alder-
I enjoy the notes, though its definitely targeted specifically at software
startups. How applicable would you say this course is to hardware?

~~~
jonesdc
I'm not huge in the computer business but there are strong takeaways in this
first video as far as a C-Level perspectives. Hopefully the future classes
will be as helpful.

